
Ask HN: How to choose between Scala and Node.js for a new project? - rpaulr
I am having confusion between technology stack for my next personal project.
I have decided with React+redux for front end 
and PostgreSQL as database<p>Now I have to decide the backend stack for rest apis
My options are Playframework(Scala) or Hapi(node)
I already completed projects using Playfarmework(java) and Hapi.<p>Which one is better if we need to refactor into micro services in future?<p>I read articles regarding pros and cons of static  vs dynamic typing and code refactoring<p>I never maintained any project for long time,
are you seeing any advantage with scala over nodejs in back end in long time?
======
googletazer
Well you're right about discarding java out of the equation, PlayFramework 2
support for java devs is getting worse and worse since 2.4. Seems like Play
Framework 2 went all in on scala instead. Go with the one you personally are
more comfortable with.

